# Do you go into the store and steal groceries?



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

T'ell me the truth.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I just run in and make off with all the plastic bags. They'll ban those things soon enough and I'll make a fortune on the black market!


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I've always been too afraid to steal anything even though I always wished I could get away with some of those yugioh cards as a kid. I'd hate to be jailed for something stupid like a pack of bubble gum though so I don't think I'd ever steal anything like that. I only stole one thing in my life and I felt like complete hell afterwards never again.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to, but not anymore.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

wtf


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Is shoplifting common, do some people do it casually? I'd imagine that, to a lot of us here, getting caught would seem like a death sentence because of the SA.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Only thing I ever remember stealing was from Kinkos when I was in college, because they had so many printing paper of all spectrum of colors and their staff pays no attention from their crappy service and over charged prices. In with how the store works, it was really easy to walk out with stacks of paper without looking suspicious. And I really could use various colors of paper at the time. 

Many years later, I found out they really jacked up their prices for something very little, so I didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been caught stealing once when I was 5. I enjoy stealing, it's as simple as that.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No way dealing with cops and crap not worth it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> I've been caught stealing once when I was 5. I enjoy stealing, it's as simple as that.


Hey alright! If I get by, it's mine. Mine all mine!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Right now you're *really* playing the victim. I think you like being a victim because it's easier for you to rebel. ...Ok?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

when i was younger i stole everything from pints of liquor to Playboy magazines to toiletries to food items, baseball cards etc. Of the many times I did it, I was never close to being caught so I might have missed my calling? once, with the help of a couple friends we stole a case of beer by discovering a shipment in the back stock area. We then shoved one can at a time out through a small hole in the wall into the alley out back... not something to be proud of but it's a memory that still makes my old friend (who is now a surgeon) laugh.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

There's no category for tampons. I stole them a few times.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I stole some pick n mix candy once when i was 14 and had work experience at trashy grocery store that im pretty sure didnt have any security cameras. But that's it i think. It would be way too frickin embaressing to get caught stealing. Anxiety overload if that was to happen. 

However, i have stolen small things like teabags and biscuits at different jobs i've had though (not jobs in stores ofc). Not to be "evil", only because i was curious about the flavours or hungry lol. And i have obviously stolen a bunch of pencils and text books at school, lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Have to get my grocery high somehow ...(jk)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm an adult, so getting publicly caught stealing pencils and the embarrassment and repercussions that come with it keeps that type of thing off my To-Do list.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I get way too much stuff to steal a few things even if I wanted to. I never go in for 2-3 items, it's always a cart load because I shop for the whole family. Plus if I got caught I would have to drive a lot further to go to another grocery and that would suck.


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

No. I would feel guilty if I steal items from a store. If I get caught, I'll go to jail and my mother will probably tell my other family members. It would be embarrassing if they found out.


----------



## giddytothemoon (Jul 18, 2015)

I stole candy when I was 5


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Last time was a pack of football cards a couple years ago, just to see if I could still do it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

emm..... no. of course not.! its stupid. if you get caught for somethign so low value... it really, really isnt worth it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a pathetic crime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no people steal from me.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

My self-esteem is too important for that.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wouldn't dare. The security camara would see me and I'd me arrested and dragged through the streets in embarrassment.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

UndreamingAwake said:


> Right now you're *really* playing the victim. I think you like being a victim because it's easier for you to rebel. ...Ok?


You seem to me to be a very honest and straight forward individual, but I don't believe that's true at all... Ok?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

The struggle is real in college. Only necessary items like tampons and food were worth stealing.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Never stolen anything, never will. Not my type of thing. Unless I'm literally starving to death, then I would obviously. But there's places to get food without stealing it so even then I'd just use those if they were available.

One of my net friends got caught stealing cough syrup, heh. Got him community service and a hefty fine. Poor guy... The fine was as much as it would've cost to actually buy the stuff every time he stole it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nubly said:


> It's a pathetic crime.


I used to think this (and perhaps still do).

On the other hand, we have set up an environment for ourselves that encourages economic-motivated theft. Income inequity and wealth disparity seem to be the worst they've ever been, and they need to be ironed out a bit.

If people are going to steal, I'd rather them do it like this than mug people on the street or run home invasions. Grocery stores work theft into their budgets; the average person does not allow for a mugging or home invasion.

It can never be truly condoned, but in some cases, I do understand why people do it.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

No. I'm not poor. I can actually afford to buy stuff instead of resorting to shoplifting. And I'm not a moron that would risk a criminal record for some pepto-bismo.


----------



## dollydaze (Jul 9, 2015)

pepto bismol notepads and plastic forks all the time


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

someone showed me how to throw a CD over the plastic security sensors to catch it on the way out. I won't do it.

during festival aftermath diggers we gathered a lot of unopened beer cans to take home. Loads of foldable chairs


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

there's meds for kleptomania I hear


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> You seem to me to be a very honest and straight forward individual, but I don't believe that's true at all... Ok?


I have been, for a looong time, a rotten little b*tch. I'm a drunk pimp! But that's not what we're talking about here. ...Ok? Kathy, are you there?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No. I have to stand close to the shelves to see properly, and I get told by my sister and Mum to stand further away from the shelves because I look like I'm going to shoplift. Since I found out I do that, I feel like I look suspicious. That is bad enough for me. It would be easy to do if you wanted to, but if you can afford it, you don't need to do it.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

The first, only and last time I've ever stolen anything from a shop was when I was about 8, with two of my friends, and they were a couple of penny sweets from the local village shop.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol! Hell no


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know anyone who's shoplifted on purpose. I did forget some candy in the basket of my cart and didn't go back in about it. That's the closest I've come.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

quite horrible, really :<


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Never have. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not a piece of ****, so no.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to work with LPOs for a major retailer. I know every trick there is out there. Don't do it.

It's not a matter of if you will get caught. It's a matter of when.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

TenYears said:


> I used to work with LPOs for a major retailer. I know every trick there is out there. Don't do it.
> 
> It's not a matter of if you will get caught. It's a matter of when.


What's an "LPO"?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> What's an "LPO"?


Loss prevention officer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Loss prevention officer


Oh. :blank


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Oh. :blank


Yeah. A lot of the stories were really heartbreaking. And some, weren't so much. We caught a lot of drug addicts. A lot of heroin addicts. A whole, whole lot of moms that used their kids to shoplift.

I don't miss it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes but only those giant bags of potatoes . Then I throw them at the poor . A real modern day Robin Hood ( I even use one of the potatoes in my tytes .)


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

I've stolen library books, that's about it. Hehe


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Never really had an interest in stealing tbh. Some ******* stole my Nintendo DS with all my level 100 pokemon I trained for years back in 2008. I even know who it was but I wasn't going to go confront him and tell him to give it back.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

When i was a kid, maybe 8 years old, I stole one of those virtual pet things. I tore it out of the package, ripped the back cover off, and used a sharpie from another aisle to color on it, so it looked used..... 

And i stole a pack of gum from a convenience store when I was 13 years old. The cashier knew I did it, but didn't say anything. I never went back to that store again.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

stealing is pathetic imo.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

The people who judge other people openly for shoplifting are usually colluding with some business to steal from their customers. In my experience.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

With our local stores you might go awhile before being caught and you might be quite content with what you can get away with once. There has been more than once a bunch of teenagers or early 20s have walked right on out the doors of places I was checking out at while carrying a whole bunch of electronics and the employees are like "did they just shoplift?" and carry on with what they were doing. Same for some entire carts of groceries not in the bag that they just push on out the door. I suppose we have so little crime here the events that do happen are not often enough to be a big deal. Some might be getting caught later from camera footage but probably not most.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

when I was a kid I stole a few things. Now I seem to be too ethical.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have never stolen anything. I'm a rule-follower.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't steal mainly because I don't want to get in trouble... oh and also morals of course. :teeth


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I liek dem plastic forks.

Other than that though, I used to steal chocolate and polo mints from the local store...


----------

